# build



## Casquilho

Hi again,
I have tried to translate another of Blake's proverbs, the rather bruising "Prisons are built with stones of Law, Brothels with bricks of Religion":

_Carceres legis lapidiis, lupanaria religionis lateriis faciuntur._

However, I don't know which verb I should use for build; I'm not sure about the validity of _facio _here. What do you think?


----------



## Joca

How about "aedifico"?


----------



## Casquilho

Joca said:


> How about "aedifico"?



It sounds good, thank you.


----------



## Scholiast

salue Casquilho.

You should also note that the ablative plural of _latus_, _lateris_ ("brick") is _lateribus_.

All good wishes, Σ


----------



## Casquilho

I thought the nominative form was _later_, not _latus_. Thank you.


----------



## Scholiast

Absolutely right, _meus error._


----------



## Casquilho

Scholiast said:


> Absolutely right, _meus error._



Will the ablatives be different then?


----------



## Hamlet2508

Casquilho said:


> Will the ablatives be different then?


No, it also is _*lateribus*_.


----------

